# Best place to install a thermometer on a Weber Jumbo Joe Grill



## jaybird1103 (May 23, 2016)

For a Christmas gift last year, I received a Weber Jumbo Joe (18") Grill and a table to go with it. On occasions, I have thought about putting a thermometer on it, and I was wondering where the best place would be for it.

I am thinking of one of four options:

1. Take out the screw for the vent and put the thermometer there.

2. On the top of the lid.

3. On the side of the lid.

4. Leave well enough alone.

If anyone can help me, let me know.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 23, 2016)

Your best bet is to get a multiprobe therm, such as the Maverick ET732, or 733 or the four probe iGrill2. 

These will allow you to monitor your pit temp at grate level, which is where you want to. It will also allow you to monitor meat temp. For running the probe wires you can run them through the lid vent, or drill a hole large enough for the wires to run through.


----------



## fwismoker (May 23, 2016)

P1030346.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Jul 12, 2015


















P1020541.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 28, 2014






IMO right in the middle of a 80 Qt pot!      I couldn't imagine using my 18" JJ as a stand alone cooker without the pot.  It's by far one of the best small cookers I have.


----------



## jaybird1103 (May 23, 2016)

How did you make a smoker out of an 80 qt. pot and the Jumbo Joe?


----------



## fwismoker (May 23, 2016)

Jaybird1103 said:


> How did you make a smoker out of an 80 qt. pot and the Jumbo Joe


I coined it the  Jumbo Joe Mini aka the "jimmy"  The only thing i'd change is maybe do a pipe cap & nipple in place of the Weber intakes.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151317/jumbo-joe-build-into-a-jumbo-mini-introducing-the-jimmy


----------

